# Laptop around Rs.30,000



## FINEMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to buy a laptop with price around Rs. 30,000. It will be mainly used for watching movie,some educational uses and i want to play some games also like Call of Duty Modern Warfare. Which will be the best choice? And also tell me whether samsung laptops are good or not.Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX. Cost 32k. May find it cheaper if you buy locally.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for reply sam. One of friend have buyed Samsung in Rs.34,500. I want your advice about the samsung laptops. And which processor is better : amd or intel?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2012)

require exact model no but i guess it has GT 520MX. Processor is better in case it is 2nd gen i5 but graphics card is extremely poor on case its the one i predicted.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jun 28, 2012)

I have seen the specs of Asus K53SD-SX111D on flipkart and it seems it has the configuration what i want. But i am confused about the reliability of the brand name of Asus.Is it a good one? Needs your thought about this.


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 28, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> I have seen the specs of Asus K53SD-SX111D on flipkart and it seems it has the configuration what i want. But i am confused about the reliability of the brand name of Asus.Is it a good one? Needs your thought about this.



this model right?? Asus K53SD-SX110D / 2nd Gen Ci3/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

hmmm... RELIABILITY AND DURABILITY you just google it as "BEST RELIABLE LAPTOP BRAND 2012-2011" and almost every result shows you ASUS on top.

Don't go by name Though it sounds odd.
my friends who have DELL suggested me not to go for DELL. instead of that they are strongly recommending ASUS.

even if you search flipcart or TDF you'll find 80% positive reviews or news about ASUS.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> I have seen the specs of Asus K53SD-SX111D on flipkart and it seems it has the configuration what i want. But i am confused about the reliability of the brand name of Asus.Is it a good one? Needs your thought about this.



Asus is reliable. Though they don't have the numerous service center like Dell/HP but failure rate is much lower. But that laptop is not worth it. Instead check laptops based around 3rd gen i3/i5 or the G6 2005AX. Both are lot better than the K53.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for replies and valuable tips. I think i should buy Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-337031). So, is it a good one?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2012)

not worth it. graphics card is extremely poor.


----------



## gump (Jun 29, 2012)

Get the  G6 2005AX Forget everthing else for this budget.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jun 29, 2012)

gump said:


> Get the  G6 2005AX Forget everthing else for this budget.



It is with a AMD processor and the features are good also. But i prefer intel. Though my budget is quite low but i want other suggestions too...if you don't mind.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2012)

for gaming you need at least GPU like HD6630/GT620. Even these are not fast enough for modern games but should be bare minimum. GT610/520/520MX doesn't even stand a chance in gaming. You can run games on 610 but only at lowest quality and by 2013, most games won't run even at lowest settings.

If you are leaning towards a laptop with Intel processor, find one with 525 (equivalent to 620). A week ago i came across an Acer with 525 @ 34k. Thats the cheapest deal or wait for GT620 + 3rd gen i3 at 35k.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jun 30, 2012)

My dad says that the budget could be Rs.35,000. And here are my requirements:
*1. * Preferred brand : Lenovo,Samsung,Dell,Asus.
*2.*  Will be used for : Watching movie,net browsing,moderate gaming
                                          and of course some educational purpose
*3.*  Screen size :       Does not matter
*4.*  RAM :                 4GB.
*5.*  Processor :         Preferably intel (minimum i3).
*6.*  Graphics :           A good graphics memory ( and i have little idea                          
                                          about this).
So friends, i hope help. Though many people have replied previously. Hope now it will be the same. I am confused by browsing many sites. I intend to buy this about 2nd week of July.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 1, 2012)

Any of these then: 
Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN 2 Gen Ci5/4GB/750GB/1GB graphics/DOS vs HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics vs HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 2, 2012)

Go for HP Pavilion G6-2005AX 
you will not find any thing better that this is this price range.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> My dad says that the budget could be Rs.35,000. And here are my requirements:
> *1. * Preferred brand : Lenovo,Samsung,Dell,Asus.
> *2.*  Will be used for : Watching movie,net browsing,moderate gaming
> and of course some educational purpose
> ...



If you don't get HP Pavilion G6-2005AX then go for-

Samsung Np300e5z


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN and HP 2000 2116TU are very good options for you.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the valuable suggestions. I have narrowed down my choice between Samsung NP300E5Z-S0AIN & Lenovo Essential G Series G570 (59-318762). Please help me to choose between these two with it's pros and cons.


----------



## vkl (Jul 3, 2012)

@FINEMAN

As you want to game on it the best option for you is  HP Pavilion G6-2005AX.
This would suffice for all your needs.
Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN has gt520mx which is not that good for gaming.Compared to that  HP Pavilion G6-2005AX comes with hd7670m which is much faster than gt520mx.Moreover the hp laptop comes with Win7 preinstalled and usb3.0 ports which the samsung model doesn't have.Also the hp model is cheaper. 

And no point in going for G570 when G580 is available at 33k.
Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061)


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 4, 2012)

vkl said:


> @FINEMAN
> 
> As you want to game on it the best option for you is  HP Pavilion G6-2005AX.
> This would suffice for all your needs.
> ...



HP Pavilion G6-2005AX  comes with APU Quad Core A8. Is it equivalent with intel core i3 2nd gen? I like this model very much.Please tell about the details of AMD processor so that i can go for it.


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 4, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2005AX  comes with APU Quad Core A8. Is it equivalent with intel core i3 2nd gen? I like this model very much.Please tell about the details of AMD processor so that i can go for it.



AMD processor will provide you better gaming performance. 

"To recap, Trinity is AMD’s continued journey down the path they started with Llano. Both CPU and GPU performance have improved over Llano. The general purpose CPU performance gap vs. Intel is somewhere in the 20—25% range, while the GPU advantage continues to be significantly in AMD's favor. It is surprising that Intel's HD 4000 is able to win even in some tests, but overall AMD continues to deliver better GPU performance even compared to Ivy Bridge. It's worth pointing out that the concerns about AMD's battery life from a few years ago are now clearly put to rest. At least at the TDPs we've tested, AMD is easily competitive with Intel on battery life."

AnandTech - The AMD Trinity Review (A10-4600M): A New Hope

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX is the best you can get in 30k budget. Its VFM IMO


----------



## mayoorite (Jul 5, 2012)

If you want to compare intel or amd processors ,you could use -->P.Benchmarked
If you want to compare graphic card ,you could use -->Gr.Benchmarked


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 5, 2012)

DevilGamer said:


> AMD processor will provide you better gaming performance.
> 
> "To recap, Trinity is AMD’s continued journey down the path they started with Llano. Both CPU and GPU performance have improved over Llano. The general purpose CPU performance gap vs. Intel is somewhere in the 20—25% range, while the GPU advantage continues to be significantly in AMD's favor. It is surprising that Intel's HD 4000 is able to win even in some tests, but overall AMD continues to deliver better GPU performance even compared to Ivy Bridge. It's worth pointing out that the concerns about AMD's battery life from a few years ago are now clearly put to rest. At least at the TDPs we've tested, AMD is easily competitive with Intel on battery life."
> 
> ...


I think i will go for this. Till i have one final question : Is there any heating issue in this model? (Cause i've heard that there is heating issue with HP). As this will be my first laptop so (i think)i am a little bit concerned.Again thanks to all.


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

there is no heating issue in this model....check the 2005ax review by two different owners under reviews


----------



## x64 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am also in the same condition as FINEMAN.... 
but i hv decided to buy Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS with Integrated HD Graphics 4000...
isn't it enough for a mild gaming ?

Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ yup. most 2008-10 games will run in mid settings and latter at low details. But don't expect to run games like MP3, BF3 or Rage.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ yup. most 2008-10 games will run in mid settings and latter at low details. But don't expect to run games like MP3, BF3 or Rage.



Is HP G6 2005ax is capable of running those games?


----------



## duke123 (Jul 6, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> Is HP G6 2005ax is capable of running those games?



i also have same doubt..can somebody specify whether g6 2005ax will run MP3,BF3 atleast in miniu config.......


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5831/46678.png

the Trinity prototype is without any discrete GPU and still manages to outperform HD4000. 7670M performance will be between GT630 & 640. say 38-40FPS.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> *images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5831/46678.png
> 
> the Trinity prototype is without any discrete GPU and still manages to outperform HD4000. 7670M performance will be between GT630 & 640. say 38-40FPS.



I have 3days in hand and i am still oscillating between HP G6 2005ax and Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-337031) ( Actually between AMD and intel).


----------



## vkl (Jul 6, 2012)

@FINEMAN
Pick up the HP G6 2005ax.It suffices all your needs,particularly gaming.
a8-4500m in the  HP G6 2005ax is comparable to i3-2310m.
The processor is good enough.
Applications like winzip,photoshop etc.which use opencl acceleration would run much faster in amd apu.

intel hd4000 is not that good for gaming.7670m is much better.Go with it.

The only thing Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-337031) has to
offer over HP G6 2005ax is a bit better processing which you wont notice in day-to-day tasks.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 6, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> I have 3days in hand and i am still oscillating between HP G6 2005ax and Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-337031) ( Actually between AMD and intel).



go for G6 2005ax...it has better graphics and original windows...also as shown above amd trinity beats i3.....also has genuine OS...u will be able to upgrade to windows 8 pro for just 700rs..........i am going for g6 2005ax...will order in 2 days after checking with retail shops.......


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> Actually between AMD and intel



If you want to run benchmark your whole life, but the Lenovo.
If you want to play games at mid-high settings and ok with slow encoding (if you are in that kind of field), compress/decompress taking 10-15sec more then buy the HP.

most peoples compare raw performance. this is what i call game changer: AMD’s Heterogeneous Computing with Trinity & Testing OpenCL Accelerated Handbrake with AMD's Trinity.


----------



## nithesh123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> If you want to run benchmark your whole life, but the Lenovo.
> If you want to play games at mid-high settings and ok with slow encoding (if you are in that kind of field), compress/decompress taking 10-15sec more then buy the HP.
> 
> most peoples compare raw performance. this is what i call game changer: AMD’s Heterogeneous Computing with Trinity & Testing OpenCL Accelerated Handbrake with AMD's Trinity.



So ur saying is that

"Lenovo Essential G Series G580" is much better in processing than "HP pavilion 2005ax"

                                             and 

"HP pavilion 2005ax" is much better in gaming than "Lenovo Essential G Series G580"



IS THIS WAT IT IS???

cause i got to buy processing power than games for my sis so asking... Thanks for reply


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

nithesh123 said:


> So ur saying is that
> 
> "Lenovo Essential G Series G580" is much better in processing than "HP pavilion 2005ax"
> 
> ...



yup. 3rd gen i5 is better than even A10. Non-gamers should consider Lenovo but it has a small limitation: no OS.


----------

